# Making Paprika



## Rocklobster (Sep 21, 2016)

A regular customer came by today and gave me a bag of hot peppers. I just cut them up and put them in the dehydrator with some of my cayenne peppers. Going to grind them up tomorrow and see what we end up with.  We had some red, orange, and yellow. I omitted the green ones. We'll do something else with those...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 21, 2016)

Rock, those are beautiful peppers, and they're hot you say, not sweet?
Please up date us, I'm curious to see what comes out...


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 21, 2016)

They are hot. I'm going to grind the red ones on their own  to try and get a nice colored spice. I'll post the results tomorrow night


----------



## blissful (Sep 21, 2016)

Rock, I'm sure it will work just fine. I like paprika, just red, no heat, I grow pimento peppers, then dehydrate and grind. It's nice to have some of my herbs and spices on the shelf, that I gathered myself.

I don't think it would be too difficult to smoke the peppers first, then dehydrate, then grind. Or maybe when they make smoked paprika, they just smoke the ground/dried paprika after it's already made? I don't know.


----------

